# Ski/tele/board snowshoe hiking quest...



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

So I'm on this objective or quest to get setup to hike into the woods, take some pictures or video, and either board or ski down as I've not done it yet.  But I don't want to be unprepared and kill myself.

I've never showshoed before but I figured if I'm going to be hiking up a mountain with snow, they would be the way to go and I would be able to strap them to my backpack.  So I bought my first pair of show shoes today.   Forget the model/make but they cost $249 bucks and look to have attachments big enough for my snowboard boots which is what I was looking for.  They also swivel and have some serious metal crampon teeth on the bottom.

My thinking is I'll be able to boot up and shoe it up the mountain without having too much trouble in deep power.  I got this Dakine backpack for my camera stuff.  Sweet backpack with a zip opening in the back and tons of straps and waist-belt & breast clamp.  I come to find later that it also has the flaps to hold my snowboard either horizontal or vertical.  I've been able to figure out how to strap a tripod to it too, and I figure it can also hold a shovel.

So as I don't get lost, I just put an order in for a Garmin E-Trek Vista GPS hand held mapping device.  Should get it Thursday or so.

I have a couple motorola hand-helds somewhere, but they never work woth a damn.  I also have a cell phone with pretty good service near the resort.

What are some other things I should be consider getting towards this end?
Am I missing anything critical?

I've not had a chance to try tele yet.  My friend at Sugarbush is going to hook me up with a demo one weekend.  Is my logic at all on target in thinking tele-mark is more like cross country?  Tele worth while for crossing terrain faster than showshoe?  Or are they only swiveling their skis when they turn?  I've never done xcountry skiing either.  I'm also thinking as far as going uphill shoeing probably the way to go, then just board down.


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

*Went Shoeing at home*

Lol, I got home and went shoeing in the woods around my house in easily 2'+ of powder.  Walked down by the brook and back with a flash light.  Should have snowboarded down but might not have been a good idea to snowboard downhill with a flashlight.  That was good fun, nothing to it.  

Actually, I got Tubbs Altitude 30 shoes.  Only one's they had that seemed large enough to fit my snowboard boots.  Well, at least they work.

http://www.tubbssnowshoes.com/altitude.php


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

Hmmm, looky what I found.  

*Phenn Basin "Extreme"
*
Fayston, Vermont
05673

Distance: 6 miles.
Max Elevation: 2,000 feet
Change in Elevation: 2,000 feet
Rating: back-country

Latitude: 44.190400000000
Longitude: -72.827500000000






Actually this lat/long appears off, it's more up along 17 but still only about 5 minutes away.

Lol I live on Brook Rd, it's like right next door.  I gotta do this.  I wonder how long this would take to hike up, take some pictures and attempt to snowboard down my tracks.

Notes on trail:
This hike is a variation of the "Hemlock Hill Trail" that is detailed in the "Map Adventures" guide for snowshoe trails of (The Valley of the Mad River). Hike is located in the Phenn Basin Wilderness area. The trail follows logging roads to the top of the mountain (1 mile northeast of Molly Stark Mountain). It requires hikers to have working knowledge of compass and/or GPS if not familiar with the area. In essence you head northwest (after hiking the Hemlock Hill Trail for one mile north) the balance of the snowshoe trek follows a stream to the top of the mountain. The area is a moose yarding area, hikers must be sensitive to stop their hike when they reach the top of the mountain as to not disturb the moose. Fantastic photo opportunities of moose are most likely in deep winter snow. You will also see tracks of fisher cats, coyotes and deer (at 2,000 feet elevation). You will most likely be making virgin tracks in the deep powder snow. The best part of this hike besides the views, is that it is all downhill on the return trip home. If you do not have the fitness level to make it to the top, the downhill return makes it "easier" to return to the parking area. The best thing with this snowshoe backcountry trek is you get to follow your tracks out downhill!


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

My pack (highly recommended for skiers and snowboarders) Dakine Guide model:

http://www.dakine.com


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2003)

Seems like you're doing a great job of keeping this thread alive, Jon! 

Seriously though. I don't have much in terms of winter hiking experience, but take a look at this thread for some snowshoeing info:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=666

Hope this helps!


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> Seems like you're doing a great job of keeping this thread alive, Jon!



You caught me, I'm trying to increase my post count so I can reach the next blue star and ranking. 8) 

For some reason winter hiking/shoeing seem to have more appeal to me.  I like to fly fish in the spring and summer, and hiking is involved to some degree.  Kayaking is also on my list for next spring/summer.  I have two good new year resolutions, being learning to tele and kayaking for next year.

I figure if I'm going to hike up a mountain like that I'm going to want to ski or ride down if I can.  Although, backcountry camping in the summer would be interesting.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2003)

jlangdale said:
			
		

> You caught me, I'm trying to increase my post count so I can reach the next blue star and ranking. 8)


Ha! You've got a long way to go till "Peak Master". Anyway, I thought you'd get some responses by now. This board slows down a bit in the winter.



			
				jlangdale said:
			
		

> Although, backcountry camping in the summer would be interesting.


More than interesting. Addicting. I wish I had more time to do it. I've been an avid "basecamper" since I was barely a teenager. There's nothing really like it. Great for the soul...


----------



## pedxing (Dec 20, 2003)

*third time is a charm!?*

Gee - I've been burned twice trying to reply.    I replied a few days back and was surprised today to find no post... and then today,  I log in, post and then when I submit my post is gone and I'm asked to log in again.

Anyhow.... I haven't done winter hiking and backpacking (on snowshoes mostly) for very long, but I've found the following pretty useful.

* Layer everything, including gloves and hats (a liner layer, an insulating layer and a shell should do it) and take and extra pair of liner gloves.
* I like a vest and a bandana as layering options, because they provide some extra warmth without letting sweat accumulate.
* Some people swear by chemical heat packs, I found them moderately helpful once.
*  Use wide mouthed water bottles than can withstand freezing, but take steps to prevent freezing (using an elctrolyte mix to lower the freezing point, insulating the bottle, carrying water close to your body, and turning the bottle upside down so that if you get some freezing the bottle won't be blocked are all useful steps)
*  If there is any chance that you will have to stay the night (due to injury, weather, etc.) be prepared a cheap emergency bivy bag, some extra food and an extra, dry, insulating layer should do the trick.

The Baxter State Park website has some very useful safety information for wilderness dayhiking or camping in winter (including good recommendations for things to take when dayhiking):  http://www.baxterstateparkauthority.com/camping/wintercamping.html


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks for the good tips.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Dec 21, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> jlangdale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg,

If you think backcountry camping in summer is addictive, try it in winter.

My first winter backpack appeared to be a disaster.  I was not really fit enough, and being ignorant I packed too much, which didn't help.  Huge pack on a trail with many blowdowns spells many falls.  After one fall I said:  "We're not going any further!!".  Well, there was an open space big enough for our tent nearby, so we camped there.

When we returned my companion was sure that I would never go backpacking in winter again.  After all, I had repeatedly said that I would never try it, and having tried I had what _seemed_ a very bad experience.

But after I took my pack off I felt better.  Setting up the tent was easy. Then we sat down in the middle of the White Winter Wonderland, and started preparing dinner.  It was magic.  On returning I ordered a -20 bag, that is how badly I was hooked!


----------



## salida (Dec 27, 2003)

Recently I got snowshoes (Atlas 10 series) b/c I havent been able to ski because I had knee surgery.  I am also in the process of being able to hike up and ski what I have hiked.  It appeals to me more because I enjoy back country skiing at ski areas more than the groomed terrain.  I have enjoyed David Goodman's book about backcountry skiing and such.  Plus it gives you a lot of good trail options.

porter


----------



## rick lefson (Nov 24, 2004)

*more backcountry snowshoes-telemark info*

I visit the sugarbush/waitsfield area all the time and am always hitting the backcountry. I found an entire network of backcountry trails and chutes through the good folks at ORS Snowshoes Direct. They hit that area all the time and are always willing to volunteer up some good advice on where the good stuff is!!! If you have the time definitely stop in there on your next visit.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 24, 2004)

rick, welcome to the forums man!

holy bump!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 29, 2004)

Earning your turns is a excellent pasttime.  Most of my winter travel these days is on my backcountry or tele skis, not much hiking anymore.  

Keep in mind that being in the backcountry on skis or boards doesn't have a lot in common with on piste skiing.  You work really hard for only a few runs, you are at the whim of the weather, snow conditions, and terrain, and if something goes wrong (and it will) you are totally on your own.  I'd get into it fairly slowly, don't pick a very challanging tour or trip as a start.  A GPS and other good gear won't do you any good if you don't know how to use it.  The most important piece of gear you carry is between your ears.

Having said all that, it is extremely rewarding.  I get into the woods on skis every chance I get.  You'll probably want to pick up David Goodman's two books on Backcountry Skiing Adventures, one for ME-NH and one for VT-NY.  They list most of the popular and accessable routes, with details on which are appropriate for snowboards.  Many tours simply don't make sense on anything but backcountry or tele ski gear, as the approaches are too rolling and the descents too mellow.

You can visit my backcountry skiing page for some trip reports and links.

One thing to add to your list is a helmet.  I never ski without mine, especially in the trees.  If you want to ski instead of snowshoe you'll need skins as well, but you'll need to buy a backcountry/tele/randonee setup before you worry about that.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 29, 2004)

Since you ski, I assume you have poles, they will help snowshoeing quite a bit.  Because I can barely stand on two feet, (even without  :beer: ) I do all my winter day hikes with snow shoes or just boots if the trails are well packed.  (A friend is talking about skiing down Livermore Road as a winter Tripyramid hike seems likely this year & skis would make road travel much faster.)
Knowing where you are in important & where good escape routes are is important too, A GPS may show you the shortest trail back but it may not show you that the route is notoriously icy, has small steep sections that may not show up that well topographically or have stream crossings that do not have bridges.  Personally I prefer just a map & compass over all the tech gear for navigation.

A head lamp is a much better choice than a flashlight as it leaves your hands free. (I'm currently using a head lamp & carrying a mini-mag as back-up, both use AA batteries)

Not sure how much face/head gear you have, I'm bias but I always think traditional dowhhill resort skiers have less since a lodge is never too far away but if going backcountry & above treeline like the Presidentials, Marcy, Franconia Ridge, Algonquin, Mansfield, BSP or Saddleback besides goggles, you will have a neoprene facemask and balaclava, IMO preferbly made with wind-bloc or similar fleece.   

I usually carry an extra pair of fleece gloves in addition to liners as often times by the time I get to treeline the fleece gloves may be wet & although they retain most of their usefullness when wet, I'd rather have 100% over 85%. 

Cell phone I think is a good idea to carry as they don't weigh much these days but you can't count on them for reception once you are off the ridgelines so leaving a plan at hoem or with a friend of where you are going & an expected time home or at least a time to hear from you is vital.  I know my schedule can be off an hour or two & if I suffer a minor injury I might be slow off the mountain so I usually build in three or four hours or extra time into my itenerary.  In Summer maybe even more as the risk of hyperthermia is much less.

Solo trips in the backcountry can be very rewarding but I'd recommend putting sometime in with others or really getting your feet wet in places you know well (like you did the first time already) is important, new terrain & learning about new gear leaves too any chances IMO especially in winter when the margin of safety is much slimmer than in summer when night time temps may dip to 45 Vs -45 in winter.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: third time is a charm!?*



			
				pedxing said:
			
		

> Gee - I've been burned twice trying to reply.


I'm not sure I can make a response to this without assuring my passage to hell, so I won't say anything.

But gee, you can't just deliver straight lines like that...   :angry: 

 -dave-


----------

